# eagle claw leaves



## octobong007 (Dec 7, 2007)

i'm running a drip system using technoflora nutes, i'm in the first week of flowering, which the spider buds are looking good but one plant especially, the top leaves are curled under big time.  the color looks great.  i did check the trouble shooter posts and it looks like nute lock or over nutes, but the color is right on the money.  for medium i'm using rockwool and pea gravel, i figured maybe the pea gravel wasn't allowing the roots to push thru, so i took most of it out and put in some oversized marbles for stretching room then flushed with straight water for a good hour.  any other suggestions on what to do?  i'm only running 4 ladies in this system.
edited:  i also dropped my feeding from 3x/day to 2x/day, good idea?


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 7, 2007)

That can be a precursor to over fertilization.  I would back off slightly on the amount you are giving.


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 7, 2007)

i just replaced "most" of the medium, and did just what ya said and gave them 1/2 of first week flowering mixture...hopin for the best.


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 7, 2007)

well, after looking at EVERYTHING, not only the ladies in my hydro...but a couple "old" women and a few ladies with nuggets (underaged) on them...all getting the "claw".  only things we could figure was the gravel pocketed nutes and they turned acidic or ph...well, the only thing we've changed in the last few days is instead of distilled and tap water, i collected alot of rain water...soooooo, now their going on a flush for a few days and i'll get them going back on about 3/4 flower nutes by tues...i'm hoping.
edited: the "soil" ladies are all on different nutes, to see what works the best for me...and everything did this at the same time.


----------



## AlienBait (Dec 7, 2007)

Usually if your leaves look like claws and they are dark green, it means you have too much Nitrogen.  If you are flowering, try backing off the N and increase the P and K.


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 8, 2007)

now, this is my first time hydro...kinda like my children being sick here, and i know this will probly be a stupid question...but...
i'm using 6" planters with just the little holes on the bottom, i've drilled more holes yesterday, and upon replacing the medium i noticed the roots were wrapped in a couple circles on the bottom.  now, the questions i got are
1. should i be using net baskets instead of planters?
2. should the roots be hanging under the planters or still inside them?

i flushed the system yesterday and after ONLY 3 hours i had dirt on the bottom , now in the one ladie, i replaced the pea gravel with 1/2 inch smooth gravel, hoping that'll get some air to the roots...if this dont work, i already got more clones just about ready to go in, and i'll order hydrotron, but i dont see much difference other than the weight...tryin to get it perfected before i order some "adult" strains...i HATE wasting money. thanx


----------

